# Pictures Of My Classic Old Frills



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Babies: (2008)


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Babies : (2008)


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Extra Cocks: Mostly for now because they mating with different breeds.




Extra Hens:Same reason for cocks mating with different breeds.



Enjoy gone outside for pairs now..! Be Back soon


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Pairs now:
Pair 1.
Hen..

Cock..

Pair 2
Hen..

Cock.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Pair 3..
Hen..


Cock...enjoy and tell me what u think..

P.L


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are absolutely adorable.
Thanks for sharing the lovely pics.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I LOVE the Satinette's, and I enjoyed looking at yours. They are lovely!!!

Question, what is hanging off the bottom of the third bird?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I love them! Are they molting? When I see one of these guys now, I call them Scooter birds............LOL


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Satinettes are adorable!
I have one I named George. He's a spunky little guy too. Yesterday he took off with the homers and flew above the trees  I was afraid he'd get too far and get lost, but he came back with a crash landing


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> I LOVE the Satinette's, and I enjoyed looking at yours. They are lovely!!!
> 
> Question, what is hanging off the bottom of the third bird?


It is his other foot he is standing on one leg


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

*holla*

ur age 14?? but a have all this cute birds?wow.. so lucky..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeon lower said:


> It is his other foot he is standing on one leg


Well that's a relief, thanks for explaining.


----------

